# Big picture frame and some ????



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I generally make picture frames route the curves,grooves etc, and the grooves,dados for the glass and the backing attachments 45 degree cut the 4 sides and glue, then it is a done deal.... BUT I am making a frame that will measure 60"x 54" and has a 1/4" tempered glass here aaaare my questions would 45 degree corners glued be strong enough or square straight cut dowel joint or lap top dowel then run my router designs on the outside ?????? I have never made one this big and worried about the weight of the glass, I will be routing in a set of keyhole slots to hang on the wall thinking this should be strong enough any thoughts and ideas will be appreciated


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Warren, I imagine that you are using substantial stock for the frame. For that size and WEIGHT, I would consider mortise and tenon.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Warren, at a minimum I would do splines at the corners. Definitely would _not_ trust that much weight to just glued miter joints!


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Glued 45° joints NG*



papawd said:


> I generally make picture frames route the curves,grooves etc, and the grooves,dados for the glass and the backing attachments 45 degree cut the 4 sides and glue, then it is a done deal.... BUT I am making a frame that will measure 60"x 54" and has a 1/4" tempered glass here aaaare my questions would 45 degree corners glued be strong enough or square straight cut dowel joint or lap top dowel then run my router designs on the outside ?????? I have never made one this big and worried about the weight of the glass, I will be routing in a set of keyhole slots to hang on the wall thinking this should be strong enough any thoughts and ideas will be appreciated


I wouldn't trust 45° glued picture frame joints alone. Perhaps with half laps, biscuits, imbeds, or metal "L" hidden corners for this weight and size. Glue alone will prompt sleepless nights waiting for the "crash".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Big picture frame same as the mitered door frame done with the right router bit sets

MITERED RAISED PANEL DOORS MADE EASY - YouTube

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/23364-mitered-raised-panel-doors.html


==
===


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Me? I would do a biscuit joint, floating tenon... or a "*mitered blind mortise and tenon*". The later could be done on a table saw or router table. I've also done these joints on RAS and SCMS.

One side you cut in your mortise near the end, then miter the corner. Other side of joint, miter off both sides leaving a 1/4 thick base for your tenon in the middle. Match to your mortise and mark your tenon for trimming the width. Trim and fit by hand.

This joint could also be pinned.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Warren, I encountered a similar situation a few years back with a large piece of artwork in a mitered frame that was a gift from an employee. In my case, I built a tiny support that slips under the lower horizontal member and fashioned a wire cradle to be the hanger. Your situation probably differs, but sometimes that can be the "rabbit in your hat". With 13 grandkids, I have to plan for everything to be structurally sound. I got the idea of how to do this from how some of my (late) grandmother's nice artwork was supported. It would not be totally unexpected for one of our younger grandsons to do chin-ups on the frame! The boys that are ages 3, 6, 11 and 14 could destroy an anvil with a rubber hammer. The one that has just turned 14 is autistic and already 5'-8" tall - he can break anything! He may eventually be well-suited to "make gravel". Energetic kids!


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Why 1/4 tempered glass?
Thinner tempered will certainly do.

I used to use an old piece of tempered patio door glass as a work table for drawing.
Whether 1/4 or less, do not let the corners touch a concrete floor. The corners are the weakest parts of tempered.

I once was moving my said glass and inadvertently just grazed the edge on the floor. It completely shattered while I was holding it. And then the pieces dropped into a heap on the floor at my feet.


----------



## Dr Neon (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Warren. I make wall mounted neon art. Some of the pieces are quite heavy (35 lbs+). I have had good luck using biscuits in the corners, plus "L" brackets behind the corners. Very heavy art works are often mounted using what is called a 'French Clip', which is merely two angle cut boards, one mounted to the wall, and the other mounted to the back of the artwork. If you rip an appropriate length 3/4" thick board at an angle (usually 30 degrees or so) then you will have a mated pair. Another piece of the same thickness mounted at the lower part of the hanging piece will ensure that it hangs plumb to the wall. Lastly, here is a link to an outfit that sells metal keyhole mounts. Decorative Hardware | Builders Hardware - The Hardware Hut
Good Luck.
Tim


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Warren, I imagine that you are using substantial stock for the frame. For that size and WEIGHT, I would consider mortise and tenon.


Hi, Warren.
I agree with James and also add some wooden dowels to reinforce the joints.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

The glass actually is closer to 3/16". I have some Cypress that is 1" thick and 4"-5" wide and was thinking of ripping to about 1 3/4" or 2 " also have some Cypress about 2" thick and could plane that down some but thinking that would just add more weight....Just in case anyone is curious why Cypress is that this is for a huge map of Louisiana hanging in my wife's bosses office that belonged to his dad and cypress being A often found wood here in the Cypress swamps it just seemed to fit and the map is about 50 years old so she wants it framed to help preserve it and make a nice surprise for Him. He comes in this office about 2 days a week so sneaking it in over the CHRISTmas holidays will be easy...Thanks for all the options as my brain has been going over this for about a month now, I have 2 small orders left to fill and those will hopefully get done Sunday, then it will be all focused on this monster


----------



## irishwarrior1958 (Jan 27, 2011)

LOve your signature...Wish I could say the same about cursing...damn, I mean, crap.


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

How did this turn out? I have a quite large oil painting I picked up in Cambodia that needs a frame. I got one of the smaller ones framed and that was already over $200 with a huge discount from Michael's so there is no way I'm paying for the larger one.


----------

